
Microsoft Research Built a Smart Elevator with AI - fraqed
http://thenextweb.com/microsoft/2014/01/20/microsoft-research-built-smart-elevator-uses-ai-figure-floor-youre-going/#!tARnz
======
ender89
If you have enjoyed your ride on the sirius cybernetics corporation happy
vertical people transporter....

------
kordless
I'd rather take the stairs.

